# Snail behaving oddly



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

I have had an apple snail in my aquarium and for the past few days he has become less active. I am a little bit concerned. He generally is constantly moving around the aquarium but now he will sometimes just sit in one area without moving. I have been putting boiled vegetables in his tank (mostly carrots) but he generally doesn't eat them until a day or so after I put them in the tank. 

The water quality is as good as it's ever been and the temperature is around 82 degrees. Any input? The only thing I can think of that is causing this is a calcium deficiency which I plan on remedying by getting a cuddle-bone the next time i pass a pet shop.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Temp is a bit high for one.

Knowing other water parms would be beneficial as well. Tank mates?


----------



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

1 betta splendens.

Ammonia and nitrite are at 0. The ph is a bit higher than I want it to be but it has never bothered the fish or the snail before. The water is quite hard, but like the ph, it has never bothered either of them. 

Also, the snail seems to being getting around at night more lately, so it could be the temp. I shall lower it down to eighty and see how that works.


----------

